# Mode miroir sur ipad 1



## tomz08 (2 Mars 2011)

Bonjour a tous, suite a la présentation de l'Ipad 2 et du mode miroir, je me demande si c'est l'OS qui gere ou si c'est materiel ?
En quelque mots, est ce que cela sera possible avec l'Ipad 1 ?

Merci

La reponse vient d'etre donné sur igeneration et cest NON ... et merde...


----------



## lilpit (17 Mars 2011)

Sur mon iPad 1 jailbreaké et l'app Display Out ça marche au poil


----------



## Thr_ju (17 Mars 2011)

Edit: Mal lu désolé. Ma réponse ne sert à rien.


----------

